# All the ratties ♥ LOTS OF PICS!



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

So, i'm not new to the forum... but I just felt like posting some new pics of the gang!!


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

They're adorable.


----------



## Loki G. (Apr 6, 2013)

They're super cute!


----------



## WhiteWidoW (Aug 29, 2013)

They are really cute, I love the first one, Rue. What is Maggy drinking in the last photo?


----------

